# Pepperoni



## Bonster

Hey Ladies,
Is it ok to eat cold pepperoni while pregnant? I know deli meats are out but does that include pepperoni. TIA


----------



## mislaww

There are different opinions and guidelines, but I'd say it's out. I've heard it said that the dry cured stuff is okay (although I've also heard the risk changes from listeria to toxoplasmosis). 

I'm too nervous to trust in my judgement of what kind of curing process has been used! 

Heat it up for a few seconds in the microwave and you're golden.


----------



## barrowland

in my opinion if it didnt make you ill before it wont make you ill now... it eat it and im fine i also eat some deli and im fine just make sure you stay away from runny eggs and things such as that which could be harmful and raw meat


----------



## blondey

I still eat deli meats and had some antipasti the other day which included cured meats.

I haven't been told anything by MW or GP and it's on none of the NHS guidelines I have. (In fact there is an antipasti recipe on the BBC website under pregnancy friendly recipes and that includes cold cut and cured meats!) 

x


----------



## mislaww

With respect, please be careful about the "if you didn't get sick before" advice - our immune systems are weaker now, so all sorts of things that didn't make you sick before can make you (and baby) sick now. That's why you avoid runny eggs and uncooked meats (sigh....) 

As for NHS guidelines, there's something strange afoot in Britain - while NHS doesn't recommend against it, your food safety people DO recommend against pregnant women eating cooked sliced meat:

https://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthissues/foodpoisoning/listeria/

The governments in US and Canada both recommend against it, not because the meats are different (often they are precisely the same) but because they're more cautious. Perhaps too cautious, that's your call.

The risk is pretty small (MOST deli meat won't have listeria), but the danger posed is uber serious. It's a judgment call, and depends on your level of comfort with risk.


----------



## maddog37

Yeh it is totally your call regarding risk. 

Personally if I can handle not eating it, I wouldn't. However, a few days ago the only meat I could handle was salami (we bought a whole one and I sliced them myself as needed), and the only way I can decrease the nausea was through eating meat, so I enjoyed some slices of salami after trying practically everything. So ... I guess it's based on your body's needs and risks.


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

so are you not meant to eat cooked sliced ham? oppps Iv been eating it along with turkey roll, chicken slices? hmmm


----------

